# Friendship Training ?????



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Oooh, to whom do I send the check?! Should I make it out to Faux Guru of the Moment? :rofl:

Yeah, I'm a horrible, evil, abusive horse owner, since I expect my animals to work when_ I _say they work, nail evil metal shoes on their precious toesies, and -gasp!- actually use tack WITH a bridle and bit! :shock:

I know, I know, I should haz a shame. :wink:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> Oooh, to whom do I send the check?! Should I make it out to Faux Guru of the Moment? :rofl:
> 
> Yeah, I'm a horrible, evil, abusive horse owner, since I expect my animals to work when_ I _say they work, nail evil metal shoes on their precious toesies, and -gasp!- actually use tack WITH a bridle and bit! :shock:
> 
> I know, I know, I should haz a shame. :wink:


Three smacks on the back of your head and off to the corner you go !!!!!!!!!!:evil:

LOL


----------



## coffeeaddict (Jun 18, 2010)

I attempted to read it but I only got past the first paragraph before the flashing picture got too annoying. Note to future horse gurus, making people want to spork themselves in the eyes when visiting your site is not good marketing strategy.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Oooh, to whom do I send the check?! Should I make it out to Faux Guru of the Moment? :rofl:
> 
> Yeah, I'm a horrible, evil, abusive horse owner, since I expect my animals to work when_ I _say they work, nail evil metal shoes on their precious toesies, and -gasp!- actually use tack WITH a bridle and bit! :shock:
> 
> I know, I know, I should haz a shame. :wink:


 
You took the words out of my mouth, SR! When you think of the name for all of us evil owners, could you let me know what I am? :lol:


----------



## mustangrider (May 19, 2011)

I like the fact that it is a horse named Nakita that created the program...


----------



## WalkerLady (Jul 22, 2010)

I tried to read it. I really did. But I had to quit when I got to the part about me being a dictator because I use a round pen.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

WalkerLady said:


> I tried to read it. I really did. But I had to quit when I got to the part about me being a dictator because I use a round pen.



There is a part in there about dressage people all using unsuitable horses....:shock:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

coffeeaddict said:


> Note to future horse gurus, making people want to spork themselves in the eyes when visiting your site is not good marketing strategy.


Haha...hahahahaha....hahahahahahaha!!! 
Subscribing to read later 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I only read the part that horses were born perfect, but humans are the ones that make them miserable.... _

_Thats all the crazy I needed to hear._


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

What're you guys talking about; you're being so mean. This is OBVIOUSLY the only way to work with horses, and none of you are ever going to tame a wild mustang like me because he won't love you if you use mean whips and fences. They all need to run wild and free with us! :twisted:


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, I guess I need to carry my laptop out to the barn and show Scout that he really ought to be terribly resentful of me riding him, with saddle, bridle, bit, and occasionally spurs no less. He must really be confused, to come galloping up to meet me when he sees me coming with the saddle. :lol:

Honestly, the amount of ignorance, false logic, and misinformation in the dressage critique alone is astounding. That being said, thanks for the link, Spyder! I haven't had this good of a laugh in a while!


----------



## Ferhoodled (Jun 7, 2011)

coffeeaddict said:


> I attempted to read it but I only got past the first paragraph before the flashing picture got too annoying. Note to future horse gurus, making people want to spork themselves in the eyes when visiting your site is not good marketing strategy.


I had a little snort/giggle fit when I read this, haha :lol: 
I agree though. I had to scroll and adjust the window so I could avoid looking at the stupid flashing thing.

I'm also amused by the word choice. It's like they wrote those blurbs, then used a thesaurus to insert lots of unnecessary, inflated vocabulary. Sorry, but it doesn't make that crap sound any more intelligent.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Ferhoodled said:


> I'm also amused by the word choice. It's like they wrote those blurbs, then used a thesaurus to insert lots of unnecessary, inflated vocabulary. Sorry, but it doesn't make that crap sound any more intelligent.


I loved the bizarre use of the word "magnanimous" in the fifth paragraph of the What is Friendship Training article. :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey, suits me fine. More business for me and other folks like me LOL.

I bet Pokey would love this. His mentality toward humans is "Feed me and then leave me the hell alone :evil:. Don't touch me, don't pet me, don't even look at me because I don't like you and I want you to go away."

:rofl::rofl:


> The horse incidentally learns all his basic ground and riding cue/responses he will need before he ever experiences haltering or the oppositional pressure of restriction.


And to think, I've spent the last 20 years or so learning how to teach horses to give to pressure so that they can be ridden effectively when all I needed to do was sit indian style in the middle of his pasture and send happy thoughts his way.

When will people figure out that horses don't need friends. They are herd animals and they need an alpha. If you don't fill those shoes, they will.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh my, I almost snorted my brains out of my nose when reading the dressage section. Gees, I never realised that I only ride dressage for fame, money and an easy ride. Yep, spot on there, clearly I'm rich and famous, and all I do is sit there and do nothing, while leaning on a curb and cruel 'chin chain' with my toes stuck out and spurs stuck in  
Apparently we are making 'try-hard' war horses too... wow, now where's my amour??


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

This is the bull-crap that gets children injured or killed.

Another culprit for Black Stallion Syndrome.

:roll:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

> The first is simply determining the type of relationship you want to share with your horse. *If it is one of simply controlling and training a large animal*, then one or another of the traditional training formats should suffice to one degree or another. But if you were looking for different, something above and beyond that normal, dictatorial type of relationship, then it would be essential to seek alternate methods of interaction.


What other type of relationship would you want with a horse? I thought the reason we own horses is to do exactly this-control and train a large animal. 

My horses are happy, relaxed, submissive and obedient BECAUSE I am a dictator. I am not a friend to any of them-I am someone they trust, respect, and want to follow.

If I want a friend, I call one of my buddies and go out and do something. I don't need a large, dumb animal to be my BFF.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Here is the original link/organization..


Friendship Training

Ummm Part 1








Ummm ALL YOU NEED IS LOVE 










*In all of our Friendship Training exercises, three guidelines are strictly adhered to:

*I. Freedom of Choice (We ask, instead of ordering.)

II. Freedom of Movement (No restriction of any kind is used for teaching/training.)

III. Freedom of Expression (The horse is always encouraged to express their feelings as long as it does not in any way injure their human teacher.

MORE ummmmmm...................


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Ferhoodled said:


> I had a little snort/giggle fit when I read this, haha :lol:
> I agree though. I had to scroll and adjust the window so I could avoid looking at the stupid flashing thing.
> 
> I'm also amused by the word choice. It's like they wrote those blurbs, then used a thesaurus to insert lots of unnecessary, inflated vocabulary. Sorry, but it doesn't make that crap sound any more intelligent.


 
Sounds like the got their training writing spin for a politician.
Spork me!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Doesn't number 3 contradict the other two in the guidelines?

You let the horse do what they want with no restraint, but no injuries?

Good luck with that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Omg, the dressage section is hilarious! :lol:



> *The major points of abuse in so-called dressage are:*
> The use of unsuitable horses for dressage/riding e.g. coldblooded horses or too heavy and/or too tall warmbloods.


I guess no one told my trainer that her successful Grand Prix Percheron stallion was unsuitable for dressage!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I think I want some of whatever Chuck is smokin........lol


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I can't..... I just can't read it. 

Based on not reading it, and just basing my opinions on the comments here, do they suggest that we just let our horse misbehave for the farrier if they feel like it, because sooner or later, they will stand still?

Wait, don't answer that, I don't want to know. 

Sounds like more horses going to slaughter because they can't be handled to me.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Never saw so much BS bundled up into one website. :shock:
Browsed through the dressage section and was indeed, quite entertained. :lol:


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Frank, I was just thinking that.
Grandpa step away from the medical marijuana and turn over the laptop.:rofl:


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I tried to read it --- I really did; But then, I discovered I was wearing shoes and not high boots and I did not want all of that poopy on my feet and legs. Reading all of the BS definitiely requires VERY TALL BOOTS. I'll just leave it for those of you that have tall eough boots on. Don't bother telling me how it went!


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey, it's like Facebook for horses! You sit in the arena waiting for the horse to "Friend" you and you don't do anything that would cause the horse to "unfriend" you. In the meantime, the horse writes whatever he wants on your wall, but that's okay because he's learning, learning....

So, just as Facebook is successful in teaching people how to have REAL relationships with REAL people, this training method will teach horses what we want them to learn, too! I get it, I get it!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^That's awesome:rofl:.

:shock: But, FB is like prison too. You sit around, write on walls, and get poked by people (or horses) you don't know.

ETA: I just watched parts of the videos and in the words of Dean:

"I feel like I've got the crazy _on_ me."

Now I need a bath.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

"The Natural Horse" icon looks like it's on Acid.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Haha this was my reaction :shock: :-|   :lol::rofl:


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I believe it's a load of...


For $ 95.99 I will finish this post ^


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wait...

Surely Lacyloo's videos can be seen on Youtube, right? Or at least portions of them? Well, then, I can just watch them and figure the rest out for myself. I don't need to pay the money to find out what the ultimate goal (final word) is. After all, I loveeee my horseeey, and that's all I _really_ need, right?

Well, that and a whole bunch of sugar cubes... 

:rofl:


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

*HOLD THE PHONE AND DONT CHANGE THAT BROWSER...*

IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR A PROGRAM THAT GUARANTEES A BOND BETWEEN HUMAN AND EQUINE...LOOK NO FURTHER

FOR A SMALL FEE OF $ 1,987 I WILL GIVE YOU JUST THAT. 

_Shipping & handling not included. Not responsible for ill mannered horses, deaths or facility damages. _

BUT WAIT...THERES MORE, WE WILL TOSS IN A FREE CARROT FOR YOUR NEW BEST FRIEND.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Haha thats good lacyloo


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Sorry. That's all I could manage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Humph :think:

I asked several *simple* questions on another board and they were ignored by the followers. They weren't rude or to stir the pot, just questions...

They sure do want those dvd's purchased. That guy is sitting on a gold mine, I'm thinking this could be the new revolution of the horse world. I smell changes, _real_ changes you guys...


----------



## Horse Poor (Aug 20, 2008)

Reading that site brought this spoof to mind…


Riding high on the success of such books as "You're My Mare Not My Mother" and "Denial Ain't What Keeps the Horseshoe On", Pamela Wilsby-Higgins is holding clinics across the country to promote her latest bookand infomercial "From a Whisper to a Scream: When Your Horse Can't Hear You". 

The plucky blonde, so progressive in her methods of equine communication she's called "The Woman Who E-Mails to Horses", is the first woman to receive national attention in the growing field of touchy-feely horse training. Although successful, Pamela has been criticized for her unorthodox techniques and is the first to admit she's not a traditional horse trainer. "Training is such a worn out concept, even the word 'train' is archaic, it comes from the Old French trahiner, to drag. And that's just what training is, a BIG DRAG! 

What I'm interested in is communicating with problem horses, letting them know they're not alone. Since I too have issues with trust and a history of abusive, dysfunctional relationships, I understand what they're going through. I can also relate to frustrated riders. As I wrote in 'You're My Mare Not My Mother', at one point a guilt-tripping gelding shamed me into believing if I were a prettier, thinner, smarter person I wouldn't be having riding problems. My goal is to facilitate people away from the 'Self-Centered' riding made popular in the 1980s to a more 'Co-Dependant' riding where the horse and rider work closely to deepen their relationship and become 
enmeshed in the riding experience." 

In defense of reports that her clinics are among the most expensive in this new industry, Pamela is unapologetic. "You get what you pay for. Horses are individuals and it takes time to discover what form of communication works best for them. Whispering to horses is fine, but some respond better to murmuring or babbling, while others prefer mime or slide shows. I have found when working with a herd, semaphore is the most effective." Pamela further points out that not all bad horse behavior is the result of a negative breaking ex perience. "Horses are very sensitive and can have a variety of problems, both emotional and paranormal. They can suffer from depression, low self-esteem, eating disorders, even repressed memories. Most people are unaware of the large number of horses that are survivors of alien abduction. I have found that repressed memories of such abductions are the primary cause of trailering difficulties. There are also horses unfairly labeled 'spooky' when their behavior is actually an appropriate response to poltergeist activity." 

Pamela's symposiums cover a wide range of topics, such as: Reimprinting the Inner Foal, Obsessive/Compulsive Dressage, Gymkhanta? Andelusions of Grandeur, Bi-Polar Bending, A.D.D. In Arabians, Fear of Flying Lead Changes, and Feeling Suicidal? - Consider Eventing. When not on tour, Pamela offers weekend retreats at Passing Wind, her Malibu, California Ranch, that focus on specific breeds and riding disciplines. She will also customize sessions to meet a client's particular needs and budget. "Once we even re-birthed a Tennessee Walker to help her face her "water issues'. It was exhilarating and only 3 or 4 people were injured." 
Pamela was unable to comment further on this event as the matter is still in litigation. 

Pamela began developing her techniques under the tutelage of GoWann PoOlmiFynGer, the charismatic shaman of the Diamond-Phillips tribe and author of the groundbreaking book, 'Horse Buck Hard'. "The whole monosyllabism of Horse Buck Hard overwhelmed me with its Zen. I knew instantly I had to study with him." GoWann PoOlmiFynGer introduced Pamela to his tribe's ancient practices of Equine-Aromatherapy, Prance- Channeling, Stall Feng Shui, Public Relations and Marketing. "GoWann taught me so much. Not only did I learn how frequently riders with dysfunctional personal lives project unresolved emotional issues onto their horses, but the outrageous amounts of money they are willing to pay to be told it isn't their fault." Pamela went on to become GoWann PoOlmiFynGer's assistant when he toured to promote his calendar and video, 'Buckskin, Beads and Beefcake'. "It was a great gig," she reflects, "but I knew it wouldn't last when I noticed most of the women attending his sold-out clinics didn't have horses." 

She next traveled to the Australian outback, where she studied with acclaimed Snowy River Kanguru Bruce Fosters, whose masterwork, "The Principles of Bonding From Brumbies to the Boardroom", has become an 
integral part of the executive training programs of many multinational corporations. "Bruce is an incredible visionary. He was the first person to theorize that a rearing horse is really just asking for a hug!". 

Since starting her own clinics, Pamela has emphasized the differences between her methods and those of her contemporaries, but she does admit to performing the crowd pleasing, ubiquitous get-an-unstarted-horse-to-accept-a-saddle, bit, bridle and rider, without-breaking-its-spirit-in-under- an-hour demonstration. 

"Of course, since I'm using the techniques I've developed, my version is different from what people have come to expect after seeing some other clinicians. For example, I find using a pyramid-shaped pen, instead of a round pen, brings more energy to the session. 

I also use indirect lighting, scented candles and soft music. I start by having a few glasses of wine with the horse, then begin to recount my earliest childhood memories of separation and abandonment, while lunging the horse at a trot. After several minutes of this, 
usually at the point in my litany of victimization where my abusive second husband leaves me for my farrier, the horse will begin to go through a visible change. 

While still at the trot, it will start shaking its head and trying to cover its ears. This is the moment I call 'The Throw Up'. The Throw Up is the point a horse reaches when it can't stand istening to my problems any more and will do anything to get me to stop, including being saddled, bridled and ridden for the first time. People think it's magic when they see how willing the horse becomes once I shut up and start saddling, but there's nothing mysterious about it. I have a very annoying voice and more issues than TV Guide." 

Future goals for Pamela include developing a web site, and a 900 number. "I envision a network where for only 99 cents per minute, riders can speak to their own Psychic Tele-Trainer that I've personally educated. 
I also plan to explore the financial aspects of communicating with other animal species. I'm willing to discourse with dogs or chat with cats. I'll even vocalize with vermin if there's money in it."


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

what board is that ???


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Wait wait wait...



> ...at one point a guilt-tripping gelding shamed me into believing if I were a prettier, thinner, smarter person I wouldn't be having riding problems...


What? The? Eff?

O.O <--- eyes popping out of head
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> "The Natural Horse" icon looks like it's on Acid.


Agreed. I'll take some of what Grandpa Chuck's having and a tab or two of what Natural Horse got.....:lol:

I could only read little bits here and there. Looking at Natural Horse I was kind of scared that maybe they're using some sort of hypnotization or something...and I want to live. With my mare you'd not last two seconds following this kind of crap.


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

I thought the site was a joke at first.... well it should be 

On another note though the bay on the video was gorgeous! (The voice was just **** annoying though)


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

So another spammer trying to make money out of uneducated horse owners looking for magic fix to the problems... :?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> Oooh, to whom do I send the check?! Should I make it out to Faux Guru of the Moment? :rofl:


SR, if you have too much money, share with me instead. I'll gladly take some from you!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Spyder said:


> Here is the original link/organization..
> 
> 
> Friendship Training


Oh, c'mon, Spyder! Hugs and kisses is all we need to train horses! Although I have to say my qh doesn't like kisses much for some reason. I guess, she's not a "perfect" horse. Or may be I (a cruel human) destroyed her ability to be a perfect one.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

coffeeaddict said:


> Note to future horse gurus, making people want to spork themselves in the eyes when visiting your site is not good marketing strategy.


Well no, there is logic behind them wanting you to spork your eyes out. This way you will not be able to see just how stupid the whole thing is. Spork injuries will leave you begging for them to fix your horse and sending them a check.



IslandWave said:


> I guess no one told my trainer that her successful Grand Prix Percheron stallion was unsuitable for dressage!


More importantly, did anyone tell the stallion that he is not suitable?



Are we sure this is not just some big joke posted by someone making fun of the whole NH movement?


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Apparently not AB. There was a thread on another forum that a couple of "horse peer buddy lunatics" showed up on. Apparently one of them was this Chuck dude.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

We so need a banging our head against the wall smiley.


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

good grief. It's every bit as bad as that rubbishy "self esteem" movement in education was. The one where people noticed that competent kids had self-esteem, and assumed that they were competent because they had self-esteem, not that they had self-esteem because they were competent.

I'll be thinking of this as I oppress my lesson horse tomorrow by grooming him and digging rocks out of his hoof before oppressing him by tacking up and then REALLY oppressing him by getting on his back and obliging him to trot only at my command. I'm sure I'll feel like Stalin by the time I'm done with all that...


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

'*In all of our Friendship Training exercises, three guidelines are strictly adhered to:

*I. Freedom of Choice (We ask, instead of ordering.)

II. Freedom of Movement (No restriction of any kind is used for teaching/training.)

III. Freedom of Expression (The horse is always encouraged to express their feelings as long as it does not in any way injure their human teacher.)'

:rofl:

1. I'm going to ask my horse really nicely if he'll stop spooking at the car he can see over the hedge. Maybe if he realises how nice I'm being, he might be considerate to my feelings and stop for me.

2. If my horse wants to do a rushed canter on uneven ground, when I want him to trot, I'll let him! IHe won't stumble or fall or get unbalanced, because we have a natural connection that means he will never do that.

3. My horse is welcome to try and barge out of the stable when I open the door, because it hasn't hurt me.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> Oh, c'mon, Spyder! Hugs and kisses is all we need to train horses! Although I have to say my qh doesn't like kisses much for some reason. I guess, she's not a "perfect" horse. Or may be I (a cruel human) destroyed her ability to be a perfect one.



I guess so.

And I was really baaaaad because I took an unsuitable half arab to GP dressage.

I am even more badder that I made him work when he had jack spavins...oh the pain he must have been in and I MADE him work.

I am really bad !!!!:shock:


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> So another spammer trying to make money out of uneducated horse owners looking for magic fix to the problems... :?


That is what I'm thinking, also. I tried to read the first link Spyder posted, but didn't get much past a couple of paragraphs. Then I did watch the videos to see out of curiousity just what it was all about. Each and very picture of people with their faces in a horse's face I could visualize that person getting a nasty bite in their face from the horse.

ETA: I just checked out the Chuck website and it is now very obvious they/he are trying to suck in the green/new horse owner into believing his method is the way to go. It is a sure thing any new to horses people will and can be seriously injured using the techniques described by Chuckie.


----------



## Cloud (Jun 10, 2011)

That is way too funny!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

candandy49 said:


> TIt is a sure thing any new to horses people will and can be seriously injured using the techniques described by Chuckie.


Wasn't there a movie about Chuckie???


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

lol, Spyder, Yup there was a movie made with the character evil Chuckie. Then there is also here in the USA a franchise called Chuckie Cheese. Talk about insanity. Well for us old folk anyways. The noise level is beyond the sound of anything that be imagined as tolerable, for us older folk anyway. Have a Great Day!!


----------



## WalkerLady (Jul 22, 2010)

Horse Poor, all I've got to say to your post is

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

You should write for a living.:lol:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Yep, the Chuckie movies creeped me out! Something just not right about a murderous doll! 

Lol Candyandy! Chuck E Cheese is a whole different kind of monster. As a mother of a 6 year old I've been subjected to that certain hell more times than I'd like to admit!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Horse Poor said:


> ,
> 
> "It was a great gig," she reflects, "but I knew it wouldn't last when I noticed most of the women attending his sold-out clinics didn't have horses." (imagine tha:shock
> 
> ...


Although she might have something with the whole drinking a couple glasses of wine before she starts. I can see where that might make you think a rearing horse needs a hug.


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

BAAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! ::snort:: HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!

I had a college english lit teacher that would call that whole website "FLUFF" then she would of put a big red marker line threw the whole page and thrown it back on your desk AT you the next day! Usually followed by telling the whole class that you were full of crap! ....... I wish she was here right now! 

I watched the intro video, does anyone else think that poor man will be featured on "When Animals Attack"?!?!? I can hear it now.... 
"a simple man with some "friendly" horses thinks its just another day when he lays down in his pasture with his stallion ............. If only someone had taught his horse some manners... or smacked him in the head with the common sence stick!"


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Horse Poor said:


> "Once we even re-birthed a Tennessee Walker to help her face her "water issues'. It was exhilarating and only 3 or 4 people were injured."
> 
> *Guys, she must be a horse whisperer!! Only 4 people hurt, woo hoo!*
> 
> ...


****. Love it.


----------



## coffeeaddict (Jun 18, 2010)

> Well no, there is logic behind them wanting you to spork your eyes out. This way you will not be able to see just how stupid the whole thing is. Spork injuries will leave you begging for them to fix your horse and sending them a check.


It's a good thing I didn't have any sporks in the house then because I almost fell for that one! 

In other news, I think if these people can get folks to send them checks, I'm in the wrong business. I need to put out a convoluted dvd/ebook/pamphlet on horse training that makes no sense and uses big words to confuse people and charge $$$ for it. Maybe _"Horse training through telepathy"_ or_ "The art of training a horse with nothing but your pinky finger and a roll of duct tape"_

If anyone wants to know where I've gone, I'll be on my yacht, with an umbrella drink...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

They probably wouldn't have me, as I had to -gasp!!!- get after JJ last night while the farrier was resetting his shoes! :shock:

It's bad enough that I subjected him to the absolute horror of metal plates being NAILED onto his feet, but he was also unmercifully terrorized because I actually expected him to behave, and when he didn't, I SMACKED HIM WITH A WHIP!!!! 

Poor baby, he was TRAUMATIZED I tell you! TRAUMATIZED!!! 

He's a total emotional wreck now, as evidenced by him whickering for his dinner last night, nuzzling me, and greeting me this a.m. with a healthy whinny.


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

I like friendly training (And I don't mean the one from this website), but I agree with Coffeeaddict.
I can't read that site! It's so flashy and just too sugarcoated.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

No sparking here; for some reason my iPad only shows me a gray background with no shortage of long, ridiculous articles.


----------



## SeeingSpots (May 29, 2011)

I use a more "friendly"/"positive" approach to training horses even stallions I might add. All who are well mannered and behave properly. I do use a whip, oh dear I use a whip! All the horses I have ever been around are traumatized! That's it I must be an evil, controlling, horse abusing lunatic! 

However, this site is full of (Insert foul word here)! I could not hardly read it! Although what did read cracked me up! I almost thought it was a joke at first! 

LOL!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

I barely flicked around on that website and my mouth was already full of vomit!

Is this sh!t even real?! I bet Chuck is also PETA crazed...


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I can't believe people actually send this guy $$$! lol


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

coffeeaddict said:


> _"The art of training a horse with nothing but your pinky finger and a roll of duct tape"_


They do say there is nothing that duct tape can not do.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Duct tape is the best and can do everything.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

tempest said:


> Duct tape is the best and can do everything.


That and WD40. If it moves and it's not supposed to, duct tape! If it doesn't move and it's supposed to, WD40!


----------



## SeeingSpots (May 29, 2011)

gigem88 said:


> I can't believe people actually send this guy $$$! lol


Pat Parelli gets people to PAY him to clean his toilets....just so they can learn some of his courses....*rolls eyes*


----------



## Pistol Babe (Jun 14, 2011)

candandy49 said:


> That is what I'm thinking, also. I tried to read the first link Spyder posted, but didn't get much past a couple of paragraphs. Then I did watch the videos to see out of curiousity just what it was all about. Each and very picture of people with their faces in a horse's face I could visualize that person getting a nasty bite in their face from the horse.
> 
> ETA: I just checked out the Chuck website and it is now very obvious they/he are trying to suck in the green/new horse owner into believing his method is the way to go. It is a sure thing any new to horses people will and can be seriously injured using the techniques described by Chuckie.


That is EXACTLY what I was thinking too....


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

SeeingSpots said:


> Pat Parelli gets people to PAY him to clean his toilets....just so they can learn some of his courses....*rolls eyes*


I've always said Pat Pepperoni was a marketing genius. A great trainer, though? Um, not so much.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Wine and candles with my horse....hmmm never occurred to me. The wine I can go with, since I can have wine anywhere. But something about aromatherapy with real fire, in a barn? Really? 

"let's relax the horses and make them smell all good before we have them run for their lives....anyone else see the hypocrisy in that?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> They probably wouldn't have me, as I had to -gasp!!!- get after JJ last night while the farrier was resetting his shoes! :shock:
> 
> It's bad enough that I subjected him to the absolute horror of metal plates being NAILED onto his feet, but he was also unmercifully terrorized because I actually expected him to behave, and when he didn't, I SMACKED HIM WITH A WHIP!!!!
> 
> ...



You are a BAD friend to your horse SR. Hang your head in shame!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm okay with that Alex, because I'm a GOOD leader. If I had to choose between love or respect, it's going to be respect every time. :wink:


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Snigger, me too. We must be abusers.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I can live with that. My horses and other animals don't think so, the AC doesn't think so, and my neighbors don't think so, so why should I care what some lunatic thinks?


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> I'm okay with that Alex, because I'm a GOOD leader. If I had to choose between love or respect, it's going to be respect every time. :wink:
> ​


The guy is wacko, because there is no love if there is no respect. :/


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Agreed, Hidalgo. Horses don't love like humans, and affection is definitely tied into respect with them.

First comes respect, and if you decide later to give me affection, good. If all I ever get from you is respect, I'll consider it a win!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

> In the parade, the rider needs to sit on a horse that appeared high-spirited, so called on the toes. A horse with his head down will hardly do that. A willing, alert and happy moving horse has his head up, not down as in today's dressage. Whether the dressage was used for military purpose or for the parade it always emphasized the head UP and not down. No "proud" horse walks or runs with his head down and only a complete idiot would charge against his enemy on a horse with his head down.


OHHHH ok! I think I've got it now! This guy: 









is extremely sad and restricted by harsh tack. I can see it now! Poor guy, someone should let him be free.

this racehorse however








is in great spirits. He must be having a wonderful time!
:thinkhhkay?


I mean really. I can sort of relate to some of the things that they state on the site, such as about why a horse acts out. But all of that emotional hubub? Come on. And its worded so...strangely...that I couldn't even understand half of what it says if I wanted to! ENGLISH PLEASE!


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Just a few comments...

First, big words do not a smarter essay make... actually it's just annoying.

I got #3 down pat. "If we use methods of training that are identical to the ones he uses to establish and maintain his herd rank, he will react accordingly." 
See... mare challenges me I kick her butt like her fellow herd mates, rank established. This FT is not as hard as it looks.

Honestly, this sounds like it was made up by those parents who let their kids do anything they want and call it "natural" childrearing. Personally, I call it "I don't want to bother getting off my lazy """ and teaching my child how to behave"


----------



## DarkBucephalus (May 29, 2011)

Ah man I only skimmed. That flashing picture....yeeeeah...it gave me a headache and threatened seizures on me if I continued.

From what I read...oh lord that is bad. So juvenile and naive.:roll:


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Y'all are too negative. Take this, for example:

"If we use methods of training that are identical to the ones he uses to establish and maintain his herd rank, he will react accordingly."

Now all I need to do is figure out how to bite my horses, and to kick harder than my 900 lb mare does. THEN I will be a true 'friendship trainer'. Right?


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Endiku, great illustrations!  The same exact thing went through my mind when I read that paragraph. Apparently he hasn't seen a proud stallion show off for some mares while in his paddock.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

It looks like the article on dressage was written by Ludvik Karel "Lee" Stane, which if you add a k to the end becomes Ludvik K Stanek:

Dressage Horse Abuse

The decadence of horsemanship in the hands of women and ...


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Does anyone else get a really weird sort of...more then just love...vibe from this entire thing? :-|

Listening to a couple of the fanatics obsessed with this crap (including the "creator") just gave me a very Spinky vibe so to speak. :lol:


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

WalkerLady said:


> I tried to read it. I really did. But I had to quit when I got to the part about me being a dictator because I use a round pen.


Stole the words out of my mouth, since round pens are a huge part of even "natural horsemanship" Lol!!! :shock: :lol: 

Don't get me wrong, my horses are my 'best friends of the animal kingdom", but it's because of the unique qualities that they offer that makes this so; riding, and working with them brings a different type of freedom and release to my day that doesn't come from any other source.

My mare...totally at liberty; She was totally showing off to the other horses next door in the first pic...the next one, she was just running around, just because she could...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

*headdesk*

Someone should remind them that it is 'poll' not 'pole'. I am happy that no 'modern' dressage riders are flexing their horses at the pole. That is a whole different level of cruelty I guess.


----------



## Horse Poor (Aug 20, 2008)

WalkerLady said:


> Horse Poor, all I've got to say to your post is
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> You should write for a living.:lol:


I WISH I could write like that! That spoof was emailed to me and I kept it, but have no clue as to who wrote it.


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

idk...it started out okay, like why horses act the way they do sometimes...and yea, I agree, sometimes people get a little over-obsessed with teaching their horse who's boss and what not...but really??? And the flashing picture was rediculous. It was so boring to read, and honestly, I think a horse gains more trust by working with a person from day to day, riding and roundpenning and what not, then just walking all over them like this seems to want us to do


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Horse Poor said:


> I WISH I could write like that! That spoof was emailed to me and I kept it, but have no clue as to who wrote it.


The sad part is I can totally see someone doing this and people paying for the clinics. 
I still think they might be on to something with the whole wine thing:wink:


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Yes... there is always some sad beginner who doesn't know better and thinks this will bring him to the world of real horsemanship.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Ahhh yes, butterflies, rainbows and flower petal farts. That is what horses are about, right?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Altho I'd no idea this Horse Friendship exists I have been doing similar steps as listed in the first three. I have a horse with extreme fear issues of people, particularly men. Oh, the horse could be compliant but would immerse himself in the deepest recesses of his brain and spook and bolt when he returned to reality. If he wasn't zoned out he was scared. Parelli excercises-no problem, "I'll do this, just don't hurt me". I began with just approaching him straight on and extending my hand. When he reached out, very timidly at first, I'd turn and walk away. This was done many times over the course of a day for a week. If he approached but decided to walk away, I immediately walked away. I didn't want him zoning out so I let him decide what he would do. I just kept building on this, moving him off where he was grazing until he started keeping an eye on me. When he did, I'd stop and let him graze. Our sessions were brief and done multiple times a day and before long he was seeking out my company. This was a horse that would bolt for the far corner of the field. It wasn't a disrespect issue because as he was always showing the whites of his eyes. He had a meltdown about a week ago. I watched all the tension leave his body - he was licking and chewing and head bobbing all at the same time. He even appeared slightly smaller. He's a new horse and a very nice one at that. I've worked with many temperments, green and spoiled but boy had be buffaloed. We need to keep an open mind about training as we can always glean something useful.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Saddle, I'm quite sure the majority of experienced horse people have a flexible approach when it comes to training different horses, as there is no 'one size fits all' training method, regardless of what these faux gurus spout.

It's fine to have an open mind, but don't be so open minded that your brains fall out and you buy into the ridiculous hype. :wink:


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm closer to being one of Spyder's "dribblers" than not.

There are extremes to everything, and much of the time, it's because of our language--- like "love"-- what a loaded word, and inaccurate most of the time.

But I've been around awhile, and the errors or problems of over-permissiveness seem about the same as physical/mental overstress. Horses don't seem "happier" in one camp or the other; they are so very accepting of their environment. Most of the time.

It's the exceptions that make horse training so interesting. I believe it would be a huge mistake to rule out this Friendship Training, just because it seems like something out of a children's story. You just might want to be a friend to your horse some day. You might get better work from him. I don't rule out dictatorship, either; but one's own character affects your relationships. And let's not forget that the horse sport is primarily a recreation. If you're not hurting your horse, then how you enjoy him is up to you.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh man, somebody shoot me now. I should be put away for the way I let Excel run around in the pasture. Look at his head! Tied down with all sorts of gadgets. :roll: You think it's the weight of that unnatural halter that's forcing his head down??


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Must be, equiniphile...same as my girl with her blanket and halter in the pasture...I've got invisible draw reins under all that...Lol!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> Must be, equiniphile...same as my girl with her blanket and halter in the pasture...I've got invisible draw reins under all that...Lol!


You sure you didn't tie wire to that halter? It'd be real easy to PhotoShop a few wires out ;-)


----------



## 2sammie (May 10, 2011)

Lol I was just in a huge discussion about thing in another forum.Thier where some Friendship trainers there trying to tell us how bad other methods are and that you can't be nice to a horse using any other.
They mostly use shaping then add "hugs and kiss", and claim it is a new thing they came up with.

the sadist thing is that they don't believe in castration and claim that is will "confuse the horse of his gender"


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Gender confusion....wow, just wow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Beling said:


> If you're not hurting your horse, then how you enjoy him is up to you.


Just to play devil's advocate:twisted:... doesn't this sentance imply a dictatorship, after all the person is deciding how to enjoy the horse. 

So in essence once again the friendship training is not all about the horse as they claim. The human is still deciding what, when, and where the direction and time the friendship will evolve. :think:

Truly the only way is to cast off the perils of human society and run free with the wild horses. Only then can you truly bond with that equine spirit. 

(I've decided to go the route of the Arabic nomads and have my horses sleep in my tent.. I mean house)

PS. All of the above is not directed at you Beling. Some of it are just rambleing thoughts of a crazy horse woman who needs more sleep. :wink:


----------



## EventingDeva (May 21, 2011)

Obviously I should feed Deva to the dogs since the fact she's a Percheron is soooo unacceptable. I bet if I told her she would feel depressed and go cry in a corner, AND she wouldn't want to be my friend anymore. :roll:


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

> Just to play devil's advocate:twisted:... doesn't this sentance imply a dictatorship, after all the person is deciding how to enjoy the horse.
> 
> So in essence once again the friendship training is not all about the horse as they claim. The human is still deciding what, when, and where the direction and time the friendship will evolve. :think:


I agree absolutely! The way I see it, most of us would NOT want to be a REAL friend to a horse, as a horse is friends: horse friends are pretty much inseparable and we'd have them calling after us every time we leave.

But I do get annoyed when people brag about their power, superiority over horses. Fortunately, in most cases it isn't true (we're more like their slaves:wink.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I have not read all the replies here, I went to the website and looked about for a while, then later did not recall seeing anywhere about ordering/buying anything from it. It started me to wonder if this is possibly NOT a 'real' site but rather someone's Thesis or something like that, and maybe incorporates something of a spoof on NH in itself.


----------



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

I have up after the first few lines :lol:


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

This explains why my horses are constantly falling on me... Too bad my pee- size (not to be confused with "pea" size) brain couldn't come up with this logic itself.

_*Try to keep that fact in your pee- size idiotic brain the next time we ‘go out alone’ carrying some idiot on our back that; (1.) Makes us feel clumsy and unbalanced.

*_Has anyone got to the "We do not castrate our stallions." part?  good idea... good idea!


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

My gelding still seemed pretty sure of his gender when the mare in the next pasture went into season...


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i am just waiting for the day my parents findout they should 'friendship train' us kids and we WONT have to go to school when they say we do, or NOT play in that puddle with our nice clothes on, or take out the garbage when they want.....


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow, this thread has gotten me to almost blow milk out my nose! (we really need better emoticons..)

I must be such a bad horse owner because the first thing I taught my horse to do was lift his feet for me and I guess that is a 'no-no' 

"While we're on the subject, we don't grab and hold another horse’s foot either. That, is UNTHINKABLE! To do so would prevent the other horse from escaping in the event of a predator attack."

So it must be better to let these poor horses go without ever getting a trim because horrible looking long toes are so much more polite. :shock:

...and my gelding still thinks he has his 'man' parts when the mares are in heat too...he must be the exception to the rule though :wink:

oh, and is it just me or in the first video did that gelding to his left look pregnant?


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

What I've read seems to suggest that the horse should basically not be under human control at any time and go so far as to state that humans "are not worth it" because they discipline the horses, subject them to unnatural circumstances, and don't permit them to go wild. 

I'm sensing PETA...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

gaelgirl said:


> My gelding still seemed pretty sure of his gender when the mare in the next pasture went into season...


 
Oh I know...the three geldings that board with my mare (same place, different runs), had NO problems figuring out who the 'girl' was...Lol! They were all acting like complete FOOLS when she was in season! :lol:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

mom2pride said:


> Oh I know...the three geldings that board with my mare (same place, different runs), had NO problems figuring out who the 'girl' was...Lol! They were all acting like complete FOOLS when she was in season! :lol:



LOL

You can't take the SEX out of a male mind. :shock:

When they stop thinking sex....then you know they are dead....and that also refers to the human species.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Also, the guy in the video was keeping his horses in a pasture and isn't that an unnatural enclosed environment?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Forget the dang horses, my boss should read that and replace the word "horse" with the word "employee". Now we're talkin'!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Spyder said:


> I read this on another site.
> 
> Honestly I find it ....ummmm dribble. From what I gather you simply let the horse do whatever it wishes and if it wants to wander off to eat grass you just let it, as it is your "friend".
> 
> Friendship Training, The Natural Horse.org





Spyder said:


> Here is the original link/organization..
> 
> 
> Friendship Training
> ...





2sammie said:


> the sadist thing is that they don't believe in castration and claim that is will "confuse the horse of his gender"


Oooooookay. Yeah, does he want to come deal with my draft cross when he's a 17hh 2000lbs stud who has no respect for anyone because I let him walk all over me (if I were to follow his methods of not castrating and all that)?! Methinks NOT!



gaelgirl said:


> My gelding still seemed pretty sure of his gender when the mare in the next pasture went into season...





momo3boys said:


> ...and my gelding still thinks he has his 'man' parts when the mares are in heat too...he must be the exception to the rule though :wink:
> 
> oh, and is it just me or in the first video did that gelding to his left look pregnant?


On the gelding looking pregnant, I'm glad I'm not the only one that thought that!! OMG! I thought it was a mare and was waiting for him to say when she was due to foal...until I realized he'd introduced the horse as a gelding!

On the geldings reacting to mares in heat...a lot of times, it's because they're proud cut (meaning the hormone sac attached to the testicles wasn't removed, thereby permitting testosterone production to continue). My vet, who just castrated Aires yesterday (and removed said sac, thank heaven!), said that a lot of vets won't remove it or will charge extra to remove it because it's so difficult to locate and remove. Just a thought. There are a couple of mares around the stable that are in heat right now and none of the dude string geldings (who were all castrated by the same vet I use, who removes the hormone sac every time he gelds) react at all to these mares, even when they're penned right next to each other.


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> On the geldings reacting to mares in heat...a lot of times, it's because they're proud cut (meaning the hormone sac attached to the testicles wasn't removed, thereby permitting testosterone production to continue). My vet, who just castrated Aires yesterday (and removed said sac, thank heaven!), said that a lot of vets won't remove it or will charge extra to remove it because it's so difficult to locate and remove. Just a thought. There are a couple of mares around the stable that are in heat right now and none of the dude string geldings (who were all castrated by the same vet I use, who removes the hormone sac every time he gelds) react at all to these mares, even when they're penned right next to each other.


That is very interesting, I didn't know that.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I knew the concept of proud cutting (they do it a lot with show horses they don't want to breed because it still gives them that proud stallion bearing, without having to deal with the reproduction aspect of it), but I didn't know exactly what made a gelding proud cut. Basically, if you proud cut a gelding, you'll get a lot of the stallion attitude and urges (aka-reactions to mares in heat) without the fear of said-horse reproducing.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

JustDressageIt said:


> "The Natural Horse" icon looks like it's on Acid.


Seriously, I think I had a flashback looking at that thing.

Ok, I admit I am open minded and like to try to take away little bits from every training method I encounter...but this is pure and utter POOP.


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

anndankev said:


> I have not read all the replies here, I went to the website and looked about for a while, then later did not recall seeing anywhere about ordering/buying anything from it. It started me to wonder if this is possibly NOT a 'real' site but rather someone's Thesis or something like that, and maybe incorporates something of a spoof on NH in itself.


I think you're right! And I swallowed it whole...  but it's provided this thread with some funny comments!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well I dunno if this means anything, but the links on the site work. Maybe you have to contact this "F T" person and they come out & give you a custom estimate. Seems real enough to me, buncha esoteric foofah that lotsa goofballs eat up with a passion. Why don't I just tear down my house & garage, barn, etc, & all the places on my road and let all the horses roam free & natural while I go find a cave somewhere to hole up naturally.


----------



## Horse Poor (Aug 20, 2008)

anndankev said:


> I have not read all the replies here, I went to the website and looked about for a while, then later did not recall seeing anywhere about ordering/buying anything from it. It started me to wonder if this is possibly NOT a 'real' site but rather someone's Thesis or something like that, and maybe incorporates something of a spoof on NH in itself.


Nope…it's "for real"...check out the tab that reads "Joining the FT family" - they have a step-by-step online course.


----------



## legyield768 (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, I am just a terrible person! 
Callie must ***** her ears and nicker when she see's me because she's trying to fool me. Shes trying to act all nice to me but shes really ready to attack me at any unsuspecting moment because of all the horrible dressage training shes been through!:shock: 

Oh and if dressage people do this for fame, and money; please send me my check!


----------



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

*This is just too funny!*



Horse Poor said:


> Reading that site brought this spoof to mind…
> 
> 
> Riding high on the success of such books as "You're My Mare Not My Mother" and "Denial Ain't What Keeps the Horseshoe On", Pamela Wilsby-Higgins is holding clinics across the country to promote her latest bookand infomercial "From a Whisper to a Scream: When Your Horse Can't Hear You".
> ...


Baaa ha ha ha ha :lol:


----------



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

Right so...we have to have the horses on a fully mattressed surface coated in grass alll the time. it doesn't matter whether they get fat and get laminitis and die...thats the horses choice...
ok...


----------

